# Wallbreaker A different take on Casa Fear's Brilliant prop.



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ever since I saw Casa Fear's Pneumatic Groundbreaker, I KNEW I had to build one. My version is a different take on his, in that it's going to be a mutated zombie-ish guy that got stuck in inside a wall and is trying to get out. There will be Legs and hands and other body parts stuck on the wall adjacent to him, to complete the effect that the wall had recently dissolved (Like the Decking in the "Philidelphia Experement") and then became solid again, trapping this guy halfway inside. The whole unit will be covered in Great stuff and/or whatever else I can use to make it look like he's really inside a wall.

I actually had the basics built before Karl was even started. While I was waiting for pneumatic parts, I built Karl and kept going on him before getting back to the wall breaker.

The audio in the picaboo 105 was already uploaded before I got the unit since it was previously owned. I'll be changing the sounds and the routine, once I get some Audio made up.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome. Always loved this ground breaker.
Can't wait to see and hear it completed.
Well done.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Excellent! ...I really like the violent-ness of the action.

The strap hinges that hold the center board (where the pole is mounted), do they also swivel? 
I was trying to pick apart how it's linked and works together. Not to be critical, but rather for understanding and future reference.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's the original "How to" From Casa Fear. The one thing I should add to his tutorial is that the shoulder hinge needs to be angled towards the neck area. Even though it swivels on one side. the other side is rigid and needs to be placed at the proper angle tp prevent binding.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Nib, what size bore and stroke are the cylinders ? Live the idea!, I have a retaining wall myself..


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

curley said:


> Nib, what size bore and stroke are the cylinders ? Live the idea!, I have a retaining wall myself..


1-1/1/16" X 2" throw.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Man, Niblique, you are making some of us look really bad this season!!! That is going to be KILLER to watch coming together! I too love the Casa Fear groundbreaker, and your version is going to rock!!!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

niblique71 said:


> Here's the original "How to" From Casa Fear. The one thing I should add...


Excellent. Thanks.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Things are comming along nicely with the new "wall breaker". I'm really concerned about how to attach a head. I think Casa Fear used a milk Jug for a mask base. Has anyone else built one??? and How did you handle attaching the head, and furthermore, How did it hold Up?? This thing is Soo violent, I'm concerned about failure.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Apparently Greg never got to post a finished video of his Casa Fear-style groundbreaker, but yesterday I had a chance to visit his haunt (awesome!) and took some video. Hopefully it shows here, but if not follow it to my PhotoBucket page and you can see a lot more of Greg's haunt there.

Hookerman MT 100911 :: DSCF1640.mp4 video by GhoulishCop - Photobucket

Rich

(How do you get video to post here from PB that let's you view it here without having to go to another site?)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

GhoulishCop said:


> (How do you get video to post here from PB that let's you view it here without having to go to another site?)


Post it on YouTube

Photobucket videos don't imbed, so we're stuck with going to their site to view them.

That is one wild groundbreaker!


----------

